# Best inexpensive horse shampoo?



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,
I might be taking Fancy to a couple shows this summer, and even if I dont, I want her to SHINE because I know she can! It is winter and i've never bathed her (just got her early January) but she already shines in the sun! I am wondering what the best shampoo for horses is. Fancy is a deep chestnut in color, similar to this horse except she has almost a maroon tail and her mane matches her coat: http://straightfromthehorsesmouth2you.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/sorrel-horse.jpg
I am wondering a good shampoo that will clean her and enhance her color! She also has white around her hooves, and I am wondering if I could possibly whiten the white without paying for a whitening shampoo? I don't want to pay for a ton of shampoo because it's just a tiny bit of white. I've just used regular Suave on my old pony but I want something to make Fancy shine because I know she can!


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

Mane and tail works great


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had great results with Cowboy Magic. 
Cowboy Magic Shampoo - Horse.com

I also love quic silver for white but they have one called quic color for reds, browns, bays. 

Quic Silver
Quic Silver Shampoo - Horse.com

Quic Color
Quic Color Shampoo - Horse.com

All make their manes and tails EXTREMELY soft. And the Quic color made my brown horse look so shiny and brought out the red in his coat nicely. 

When it doubt you can always pick up a bottle of Mane n Tail shampoo from walmart. I've never noticed any color enhancing but it makes them soft and shiny. =)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's this stuff called Orvis (Orvus?) that is AMAZING! I've used it on bays of all shades, chestnuts, blacks, browns and even a black/white pinto with T least half white (he had never had a real bath, so his white was kinda yellowish). It cleaned each and every one til they sparkled and it doesn't take that much to do it. I have pics of the pinto after his bath in my thread "Just some pics of Aires" (sorry, on my phone so can't link or put up pics).

The Orvus costs $25 or so for a BIG tub of it, but because you don't have to use much, it lasts forever. My best friend bought hers two years ago and still isn't even halfway through it (she has one horse).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I second the Orvus-it is great, and not just for horses!~ It is also recommended for fine antique linens. It gets them white and is gentle enough for them, so you know it is not going to be tough on the horse. A tub will last you forever. I do recommend dissolving it in water to apply it. If you apply it in gobs right out of the tub it can be hard to rinse out. I only use it full strength on white stockings, tails, etc.


----------



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

Is this the product you're talking about? ORVUS SHAMPOO-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply
Do you know what ratio you'd use to dissolve it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, that's it. Not sure the ratio. I always just grabbed enough to cover my cupped fingertips, put some water in the rest of my cupped hand, rubbed my hands together to mix it and started shanpooing. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yep, that's it. Not sure the ratio. I always just grabbed enough to cover my cupped fingertips, put some water in the rest of my cupped hand, rubbed my hands together to mix it and started shanpooing. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol sounds good, I think I'm gonna have to buy some. And you think it'd be fine to use it non-diluted to make her socks shiny white? xD And do you use diluted or just straight for the tail?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I just use enough water to make it easier to rub in. If you don't it is like trying to rub a stick of butter in. I do use it full strength on sock-just make sure to rinse really well. Works either way, really. You will not believe the size of that container until you get it. I have had one at the barn (two of us with 3 horses share it) for 2 years.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried shampoo mixed with hydrogen peroxide to whiten? 
We use it on our dogs and it is cheap. We started using it as a remedy wash for skunking (drop of Dawn dish liquid, hydrogen peroxide and baking soda: really gets the skunk out!). 

We also use steer shampoo on horses and dogs. Works great, smells nice, $16.00 a gallon. Mix it with water 1:10. Can't recall the name but its a rodeo star on the bottle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

I've heard of hydrogen peroxide for whitening too!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

It really works well! One of our dogs is a white Jack Russell and ever since we have put HP in the shampoo, she is brilliant white. I wish I could post pics from my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My gelding has thick, coarse draft horse hair in his mane and tail, so I use the Orvus undiluted on them. His mane has a patch that is gray from where he constantly puts his head through the bars of his stall to try to get at grass. Undiluted Orvus got that almost completely white with just one wash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, the _absolute_ cheapest - good diet and grooming and liquid ivory dish soap or liquid castile for baths and pantene conditioner for mane/tail. Only put enough ivory in the water to wet the water - more for castile. Rinse well. I used this for years and they sparkled until they rolled - then my daughter won a "gift package" w cowboy magic shampoo in it...which is good, too. I really think it is more the packaging and "shopping" aspects that draw me to the cowboy magic, I don't think it is actually more effective.

Santa Fe highlighter and showsheen will make them shine.:wink:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We bathe in Tide honestly. I've spent fortunes on shampoos and one day at a show someone told us this trick. Cleanest horse with no residue. Makes tails easy to brush through and all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

And 1 cup whole flax daily for coat shine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I second the flax! I did that for my first horse, we had a bag of flax screenings (the left overs from the cleaned flax), I never bathed my mare, but boy did she ever shine!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Dawn dish soap and a decent human conditioner works well. Use woolite to get the hard stains out of the end of the tail - dilute in a bucket and let the tail soak in it a bit.


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

cakemom said:


> We bathe in Tide honestly. I've spent fortunes on shampoos and one day at a show someone told us this trick. Cleanest horse with no residue. Makes tails easy to brush through and all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Tide, as in the laundry soap?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i just use the green apple suave....lol maybe its mean because it makes them smell like an apple, but i like it =D


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Liquid laundry soap yes. Diluted in water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I, too, use tide to brighten tails, get cactus out, etc.,. But to wash the whole body you have to be careful. It takes a TINY amount (e.g., a teaspoon of powder to a 5 gallon bucket of water), the suddzing action is off the charts and if ya 'overdo it" it takes forever to rinse it out. It will dry a tail out - so i go behind it immediately with triple moisturizing (human) conditioner...loads of it. Then yeah...its "getting the dirt out" ability_ can't _be beat.


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

You said a teaspoon of powder, but what about the liquid?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Missy-it says a teaspoon per 5 gallon bucket. 

I personally know how much Tide dries out my skin if I have to wash something by hand-I would be hesitant to use it on the whole horse. JMHO


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I use liquid. About the same load I would use to a load which is 1/3 lid to a whole bucket of water. Then triple rinse. They are never dried out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I will definitely try this when the weather warms up enough for a good bath. My boy gets so dirty. It seems nothing gets him clean


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Surprise, shampooing a horse actually dulls the coat. That's why products like Show Sheen sell so well. If you have a shop vac, vacuum the horse. Don't tie it up but hold the lead shank. Use the small furniture brush if it has one. The coat will be clean but not stripped of the natural oils. Then bathe just the lower legs.


----------



## Hanoverian lover (Feb 7, 2013)

If you want something to soften the mane and tail you should try Mane n' Tail Detangler, it works like magic!!! You spray it in, comb/brush through and it's sooooo soft in an hour!!! Hope this helped!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Love Mane and Tail Shampoo and conditioner and its cheap!


----------



## Jensride (Feb 9, 2013)

Orvus is great- my second favorite is Vetrolin shampoo..... Inexpensive- superior shine, essential oils that repel bugs!!!! And the Vetrolin shine for mane and tails is the bomb!!!


----------



## ponyface (Feb 8, 2013)

COWBOY MAGIC<33

but dude i wash my sheepskin half pad with Orvus i had no idea you could use it on horses


----------



## RBOlena (Feb 17, 2013)

If you're looking for a really cheap option, just use the same shampoo that you use on your own hair! Horse shampoos can get a bit expensive but if you just use regular shampoo I can work exactly the same!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Orvus is fantastic. I wet horse, and then get some in palm and lather away.

Use ACV (Heinz) in water and sponge rinse off, kills any soap/suds. And leaves great shine too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Love the Orvus too, a tub lasts forever.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ponyface said:


> but dude i wash my sheepskin half pad with Orvus i had no idea you could use it on horses


If you look on the tub, it says it's a livestock shampoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm jumping on the Orvus bandwagon too. (I use it on my dogs as well.) Gets them nice and clean, the whites brighter, and as a bonus, it's great for fungal issues like rainrot.


----------

